# Fight SA with no meds



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Not really a concrete goal, more of a desire really. I have decided that I've been on and off meds for ages and have ended up back at therapy - so this time I am going to go for JUST therapy. My reasons are:

1) If I get better I know what caused it, rather than wondering if it ws the meds OR the therapy, or both, or what?? I have always relapsed when off the meds so now I want a nice clear line as to what is working.

2) I'm sick and tired of the side effects

3) I think meds make me a little manic and get me into trouble. Boo to this.

4) As my company knows about it now, I'd rather be off meds.

Meds do make for a nice big release and can make things better quickly - but as I always seem to come back to the same point when I'm off them - I think its time to give JUST THERAPY a go. My little book I'm reading suggests the same thing too.

I feel bananaficated :banana 

Ross


----------



## elph (Jun 4, 2007)

Good luck! I'm thinking positive thoughts for you.

:banana


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I can feel them! :squeeze


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I've tried and done it. You feel much better fighting it without meds. And with your extensive expertise in CBT, I'm sure you could do it! :b


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

You can do it! boo on meds, i think they are such a temporary fix and should only be used in specific circumstances...CBT rocks, develop some better beliefs and things will be awesome!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah- suck it up! Thats the way.

SA Troopers, the lot of us. I think we need a regimental tattoo. 

Ross


----------



## sone (Mar 30, 2007)

Im going at it without meds too...

My therapist really wants me to to go on meds, but i am determined to do it without.


----------



## Laicos (Jun 24, 2005)

i quit taking my meds about 4 months ago and im doing well. it feels alot better to deal with it on your own instead of having a drug that just makes you feel better.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Todays little success (see whoop whoop success #2 in 'coping') has made me believe a little more that I can do this without meds. I had a really good time today and was happy with myself for dropping those safety behaviours, and seeing that life can be good without them - that and nailing those right to left crossers (clay pigeon shooting) that I could NEVER hit. I was on a little wave all evening!

Blowing up little clay frisbees with supersonic metal beads is good therapy.

Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow these experiemnts have carry over potential. Today I felt super-relaxed and, where I used to have automatic negative thoughts, I'm having some automatic positive ones too.

How very irregular 

Challenge this weekend though - possibly seeing old friends tonight and then I have a three day conference. I'm just gonna apply the same safety behaviour stoppage and make predictions beforehand. 3 days is a lot of opportinity for experiments!! I feel good but this can make me a little hpyer, so I need to just keep a watch on the SB's.

Ross


----------



## elph (Jun 4, 2007)

That's awesome! I love reading about all your progress. I'm really glad you're posting it.

:boogie


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you elph, appreciated (cool name by the way!)

Right now I am having an SA challenge. I am sitting in a hotel in London, the evening before a 3 day conference. There are going to be hundreds of graduates from my indistry here, including a lot of people I made friends with last year from my company but lost touch with for various (eg SA) reasons.

I saw a girl who is really sweet who I, in my throwaway SA style, said to her "I'll give you a call on your room number". Its only a friendly thing, no romance or anything like that, but now I feel too worried to call. I hate phones. I think i will feel pressured to talk, or she will suggest a drink NOW (its 22:44) and I dont feel sociable.

Right. I am going to do it. Saftey behaviours OFF.

Post ya back...

EDIT: Ok gave her a call room to room but no reply. Honestly I felt relief, but I am glad I picked it up and did it. That was something I wouldnt normally do. I have a whole series of goals for the next three days at this conference:

1) To take an active role in seeking out people - to get myself involved in the social side and make myself go out even if I feel bad.

*Took peoples numbers and was positive about going on to a club. Other folks seemed interested to have me along. We didnt go to a club - went back to the hotel and I made myself go to the bar. See 'Social Anxiety LIVE'.*

2) To continue keeping safety behaviours to a minimum, including my recently discvered 'agreeing' fetish.

*Done. Even experimented with being slightly forceful with the hairdresser today when he tried to 'bully' me over my haircut. Trying to be funny clever have been very much squashed today.*

3) With the one guy who I see as my 'enemy', to not do my SB of trying to be chummy and funny, or trying to impress his mates and pretend he isnt there. I am going to say 'hi' and that will be all. We know we dont like each other, so why pretend?

*He ended up talking to me and almost seemed to be seeking my approval. he made me laugh, genuinely.*

4) TO KEEP THE EXTERNAL FOCUS. Think what other people are feeling, thinking.

*Done 8 / 10 times. Some slippage. So much easier thinking of replies and topics.*

5) To test my belief that I must be a Social Butterfly in order to be liked. To aim to be of average social ability and outgoingness and even experiment with 'being boring', and even disagreeing with people. Talking about what I want may feature also.

*Doing this. Yes I have been pretty lacklustre, but nothing terribke happened and people are still seeking me out. I have been laughing and enjoying myself.*

6) To give love to my SAS family.

*Well of course I do. You are all lovely. Now stop dribbling - its unattractive.*

Ross

Ross


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Good job, Ross. Keep up the good work, man


----------



## sone (Mar 30, 2007)

:group


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Wow, you gave me some good ideas, especially #5. When I start doing more behavioral experiments outside, I'll add that one to the mix. Should be very interesting...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

GOOD LUCK MAN! Wow, that's a tough one! lol

I know you can do it though. Seriously, good luck!


----------

